# Top 5 favorite all time movies



## avrp (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm interested to see what movies everyone likes. Also, thought It would give me movie ideas to watch 

1. Casablanca
2. A Raisin in the Sun
3. Driving Miss Daisy
4. Andy Hardy movies
5. Music and Lyrics


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2014)

Hard for me to pick just 5.
1. To Kill a Mockingbird
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. The Secret Life of Bees
4. Love Actually
5. Forest Gump


----------



## avrp (Nov 26, 2014)

not too interesting I guess


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2014)

I am very difficult to please when it comes to films..I lose interest very quickly..however these are a few of the rare ones that I watched all the way through..

The Shawshank redemption..altho' I wouldn't watch it twice..

It's a wonderful Life..

Mississippi Burning..

In the Heat of the Night

Cocoon...

...and every musical that's ever been made as well..except fiddler on the roof..


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 26, 2014)

Terms of Endearment
Scent of A Woman
Schindler's List
On Golden Pond
Titanic
Cast Away


----------



## avrp (Nov 26, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Terms of Endearment
> Scent of A Woman
> Schindler's List
> On Golden Pond
> ...



Oh...I forgot On Golden Pond! That's a favorite of mine as well. I watch it at least once a year.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Marty, wasn't that a wonderful movie?  Henry Fonda and Katherine Hepburn were absolutely great.

Another favorite was Driving Miss Daisy, with Morgan Freeman and Jessica Tandy.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 27, 2014)

Couldn't do it, couldn't even give my top 5 for this decade can say what's on the list for the past few years:

Lincoln
Waiting For Superman
Captain America, Winter Soldier.
The King's Speech
Inception

My other five
Zero Dark Thirty
The Dark Knight Rises
The Skin I live In
Transformers.  (Yeppers)
Jump Street Both movies. (my rules counting as 1)


----------



## Athos (Nov 28, 2014)

Barry Lyndon
Dick Tracy
Evita
The Lady From Shanghai
A.I.
The Magic Christian


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2014)

The Godfather series
Like Water For Chocolate
To Rome With Love
Coming To America
Tortilla Soup


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought of another favorite, its an oldie, but I can watch this one over and over......African Queen.

There are so many..


----------



## avrp (Nov 29, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I thought of another favorite, its an oldie, but I can watch this one over and over......African Queen.
> 
> There are so many..



Oh yes...African Queen is a favorite of mine too! I just watched it again a few weeks ago.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

If I have to reach back in time, The Godfather is of course on my list as is Ordinary People To Sir With Love, Imitation of Life, 
Not so old, but must be on my list, American History X brilliant performances especially by Edward Norton, very hard to watch I nearly turned it off, but I didn't.

Like I said, I can't narrow my list to top 5, top 50 maybe.  LOL


----------



## genewilder (Dec 2, 2014)

Very true.


----------



## avrp (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, I guess I should have asked for some of your favorite movies


----------



## oakapple (Dec 15, 2014)

It is hard to limit to 5 but.....
Midnight Run,
It's a mad mad mad mad world,
O brother where art thou?
Blade Runner,
Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Patriot47 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tough one but one film I'll never forgot is Eraserhead, saw it a few years after its release on VHS and until this day, still remember it vividly despite only having seen it a few times afterward.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 16, 2014)

Shawshank Redemption
GodFather I&II
Lord of the Rings I&II&III
Jeremiah Johnson
The Big Lebowski


----------



## Kadee (Dec 16, 2014)

Dirty dancing
It could happen to you 
The blind side 
Shall we dance 
Walk the line


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 17, 2014)

Seven Samurai 
Guardians of the Galaxy
Mad Max
Superman
American Splendor


----------



## kcvet (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a big collection of DVD's. so 5 is tuff

Das Boot
PVT Ryan
band of brothers
dances with wolves
any John wayne western


----------



## avrp (Dec 18, 2014)

Kadee46 said:


> Dirty dancing
> It could happen to you
> The blind side
> Shall we dance
> Walk the line



I love all of those movies too Kadee! Jeremiah Johnson...great movie. Lots of good movies mentioned here. Thanks for all the movie recommendations!


----------



## Rob (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, I'm a Science Fiction/Horror fan, so for me it's ...

The Thing (80s version)
War of the Worlds (00s version)
Predator
Aliens
Independence Day

(plus many others)


----------

